# Ross Round Retail Price.....



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I think $5 to $7 is the norm. But I've seen it as high as $15.99 (see site below).

http://www.savannahbee.com/ShowView/product/23/14

Like anything, it's worth whatever someone's willing to pay for it.

Just about everyone recommends freezing them so there's no chance your customers will see any wax moth larva in the comb. If you do freeze them, I would recommend not thawing them out until ready to sell. I have found that honey granulates quicker after it has been frozen and thawed. Of course, granulated comb honey is quite tasty, but may not be what your customers want.


----------



## redhawknc1 (Jun 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply. I was curious. I,m going to put the Ross Rounds on a hive tomorrow and see if I can get a little Sourwood. Since I only have 10 rounds (divided other 20 with 2 beekeeping partners), I will put it in the freezer for my own personal use. If I keep getting more, I might try to sell them. $5 sounds about what I was thinking. Between the 3 of us, we have 23 hives. Hopefully the sourwood will do good this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

Here in the Northeast the retail price is pretty much between $6-$7, although I know one person who is on a tourist route that sold several hundred in 2005 for $8.95.

Yep, Savannah Bee has the right idea. I think they are wholesaling for something like $7 each.


----------

